# Test E Deca Cycle Advice



## Vialli (Dec 5, 2017)

I am on TRT 125mg a week prescribed by my GP also taking 0.5of Arimdex  x2 a week
I have recently completed a Twelve week Test E only cyclewith great results ( 500mg per week)  
I`m Looking at running a Test E Deca cycle I have read lotsof different  info on dosages

I was thinking of running a 16 week cycle  week 1-16 500mg Test E and Week 1-14 running 400mg Deca per week 
AT the completion of the cycle returning to my TRT dose.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Dec 5, 2017)

Not bad. There are several points of view on such stacks ... some athletes at the age 40 and over increase the dosage of testosterone to 750 mg. If you are interested in a quick start, then comprise also more "short" esters NPP 300 - 400 mg a week and test prop 300-400 mg per week in the first 7-10 days of the cycle.


----------



## Vialli (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for that info crazy doser


----------



## blergs. (Dec 8, 2017)

I would say 500mg ew for 16 weeks and 14wks deca is nice, but if new to deca maybe 300mg ew this go around. personally for me its enough but 400mg ew is no biggie and nice too. 
 the AI dose on hrt seems like it COULD be lower. maybe 0.12-0.25mg 2x a week on that low amount of test on hrt, but go by bloods.

good luck!


----------



## Vision (Dec 8, 2017)

Test.deca is a classic match.. Im running now as we speak, love the combo.. Nothing makes me feel as pumped and full as these both do..


----------



## Vialli (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the info blergs


----------



## Vialli (Dec 9, 2017)

Cheers Vision I`m looking forward to starting my cycle


----------



## liljoe (Dec 9, 2017)

I would imagine you will get some nice DecaDick with that dose.  At 500 test I wouldn't run more than 300 Deca on the high end.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 11, 2017)

liljoe said:


> I would imagine you will get some nice DecaDick with that dose.  At 500 test I wouldn't run more than 300 Deca on the high end.


some people have issues others dont. even 100-200mg tesr ew would be fine for most IMO. iv even ran deca alone from doc (i dont rec) and didnt have issues.  you shouldent just parrot bro-science. 
if he has any issues he can just drop the deca and  finish the test, no bigge.  better yet get some cialis on hand just incase or for shits n giggles.


----------



## liljoe (Dec 11, 2017)

blergs. said:


> some people have issues others dont. even 100-200mg tesr ew would be fine for most IMO. iv even ran deca alone from doc (i dont rec) and didnt have issues.  you shouldent just parrot bro-science.
> if he has any issues he can just drop the deca and  finish the test, no bigge.  better yet get some cialis on hand just incase or for shits n giggles.


 I would rather start low and bump than find out I have an issue then drop it down.  To each there own.


----------



## liljoe (Dec 11, 2017)

By the way that wasn't off bro-science that was personal experience.


----------



## Vialli (Dec 14, 2017)

liljoe said:


> By the way that wasn't off bro-science that was personal experience.



Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## solidassears (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm on TRT @ 200 Test C a week; I added 200 DECA a week and have no issues at all. After about 6 months, joints feel much better now gains are good for a 65 year old.


----------



## Vialli (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for reply


----------



## liljoe (Dec 15, 2017)

Vialli said:


> Thanks for reply


No matter how much you run, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Vialli (Dec 16, 2017)

l will keep you updated liljoe


----------



## BadGas (Dec 17, 2017)

Best blast of my life, was my most recent.

I ran 1mL per week (for 28 weeks) of Pharmacom's PharmaMix 4. Here are the ingredients (per mL):
Test Phenylpropionate 130mg 
Test Deca 270mg
Nandrolone Phenypropionate 70mg
Nandrolone Deca 130mg

Hands down best blast ever. No side effects whatsoever... other than very minor bloating. Absolutely no dick issues.. Strength gains blew me away for such a modest amount of gear. 

I highly recommend you try a mix of the short esters & longer ones brother, as suggested byba few other members.


----------



## liljoe (Dec 17, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Best blast of my life, was my most recent.
> 
> I ran 1mL per week (for 28 weeks) of Pharmacom's PharmaMix 4. Here are the ingredients (per mL):
> Test Phenylpropionate 130mg
> ...



So you were running 400 test, 200 nandrolone if my shitty math is correct.  How did you dose it through the week with the short esters?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 11, 2018)

liljoe said:


> No matter how much you run, let us know how it goes.



agreed


----------

